# Ford Galaxy Vs. Citroen C4 Picasso



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

So, after Mrs NickTB told me twins were on the way in Feb, I've been on the lookout for a large family car with 3 clear seats in the back to fit three baby seats in ( I have a 2.5 year old).
After much Googling I have narrowed it down to either a Galaxy or a C4 Picasso.
Now, I have owned a few Fords in my time and also know a few people who have Galaxy's so I'm pretty aware of the Fords plus and minus points. However, I have absolutely zero knowledge of Citroen's having never owned one. One of my bosses has a C5 and swears by it and to be fair, it looks nice. My worry is the amount of low mileage Picasso's on the market. Are people getting rid of them as they're disappointed? it seems to be a high proportion of low mileage new-ish cars out there and that worries me.....

Anyway, any input would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance,
Nick.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Firstly congratulations on the news!

Knowing owners of both cars, I hear niggle after niggle with the Citroen, but praise for the Galaxy.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

nick.s said:


> Firstly congratulations on the news!
> 
> Knowing owners of both cars, I hear niggle after niggle with the Citroen, but praise for the Galaxy.


Thanks for the quick reply. Can you elaborate on the niggles please?


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

NickTB said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Can you elaborate on the niggles please?


Build quality mainly to be honest. Annoying little rattles and very cheap feeling. The only other niggles she mentioned were noisy engine (lack of audio damping) and road noise (same problem). Mechanically it hadn't let her down.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks Nick. So niggle is appropriate word. Nothing major, just annoying bits and pieces. These are the things that would annoy me too.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I had a 2009 Citroën C5 2.0hdi.

It spent something like 18 weeks duing my 18 month ownership in the garage before I finally managed to reject it. 

Their dealers up here were useless and even when I phoned Citroën directly for help, they just couldn't care less. 

There was lots of rattles and squeaks, bits falling off, headlamp height adjustment failure(it would slip, you'd hear a loud thump and the light would be pointing the wrong way) the handbrake failed and I waited 10 weeks for the part to arrive. The list was endless and I've forgotten after 3 years. 

It was just an unbelievable owner experience you wouldn't believe. I was only ever weeks between needing to return the car to the garage with one thing or another.

I'll never be brave enough to consider another Citroën.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Kerr said:


> I had a 2009 Citroën C5 2.0hdi.
> 
> It spent something like 18 weeks duing my 18 month ownership in the garage before I finally managed to reject it.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's pretty damning. 
I had a very similar experience with an Audi A4 cab. Over 30 visits to the dealers until I could eventually sell it.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Have you thought about the S-max, its a bit smaller than the Galaxy but also has 3 middle seats that move independant of each other.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

bradleymarky said:


> Have you thought about the S-max, its a bit smaller than the Galaxy but also has 3 middle seats that move independant of each other.


I looked at the S-Max, but I prefer something a little larger. My thinking is if I'm going the whole hog for an independent 3 rear seats, I may as well not scrimp on space inside


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

NickTB said:


> I looked at the S-Max, but I prefer something a little larger. My thinking is if I'm going the whole hog for an independent 3 rear seats, I may as well not scrimp on space inside


Galaxy and S-Max are on identical platforms, main difference is lower roofline on the S-Max


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

edit..........i`m talking rubbish.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Got to Galaxy all the way. Residuals, build quality and reliability are pretty compelling reasons.


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

Kerr said:


> I had a 2009 Citroën C5 2.0hdi.
> 
> It spent something like 18 weeks duing my 18 month ownership in the garage before I finally managed to reject it.
> 
> ...


My father had exactly the same car as you Kerr, and it spent near enough the exact same amount of time in the dealers with odd faults, it had to be towed three times because the car just shut itself down and wouldn't start. One of the mechanics admitted to my dad that they used to use the car for the odd trip to McDonalds, hence the state of the interior when my dad got it. Full valet at Citroens cost made it better to a degree. Part exchanged for a Honda CRV and hasn't looked back.

For the OP, go on www.c4owners.org and look at some of the posts on there, they C4 Picasso does have its fair share of problems but always good chatting to owners regarding their experiences.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

I owned a Galaxy for over 3 years a few years ago. Its the only car of the 30+ i've owned that I kept for more than 18months, I was really a fantastic car. Very versatile, massive inside and didnt drive like a bus (I fitted lowered springs which improved handling even more). 100% reliable as well. I would thoroughly recommend one. 
As for the Citroen, I would avoid at all costs (no i'm not a Citroen hater as I'm currently leasing a brand new DS3 which I rate highly), but I've heard many tales of woe from Picasso owners. yes mainly niggly faults, but faults that put the car off the road. They are also hard to sell on and have the expected horrific resuduals of big Citroens. In my mind, you would be nuts to sink your own cash into a large Citroen, Ford all the way for me.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Pretty compelling arguements for the Galaxy then!! Thanks all, I'll continue the search for a good spec Galaxy


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I hope you find a nice condition one, i looked at 10 S-max and 7 Galaxy`s and they were all in poor condition, i know they normally carry children and are an all round work vehicle but some i saw lookied like pigs have lived in them.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

My wife just threw this at me: http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...lass/onesearchad/used,nearlynew,new?logcode=p

Which has completely thrown me!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

NickTB said:


> My wife just threw this at me: http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...lass/onesearchad/used,nearlynew,new?logcode=p
> 
> Which has completely thrown me!


Car tax will be a bit high, if i`m right you are looking at £475 a year.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah I just looked. I absolutely refuse to pay £475 per year in road tax


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

NickTB said:


> Yeah I just looked. I absolutely refuse to pay £475 per year in road tax


The 2.3 galaxy will be the same amount.
The titanium will be the better spec but at a cost.

Maybe something like this....http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...dius/25/model/galaxy/price-to/11000?logcode=p


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

My S Max felt as tight at 101k as it did at 10 and we got £6300 trade in against the octavia. Nothing fell off, no unusual maintenance bills and my only niggle was climate control with a mind of its own. 

Never run a Citroen myself so can't comment on that one.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

bradleymarky said:


> The 2.3 galaxy will be the same amount.
> 
> Maybe something like this....http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...dius/25/model/galaxy/price-to/11000?logcode=p


The link doesn't work?


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

NickTB said:


> The link doesn't work?


Works fine for me, can somebody else try it....


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

It's just redirecting to the front Autotrader page


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Look on the last page....
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/dealer/333592/stock/used/cars/postcode/se15sr


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Mercedes R Class is cheap for a reason, no one wants them, lot of car for the money though


----------



## Billigmeister (Mar 3, 2013)

the r class is quite a marmite car - i like it but i think i am in the minority.

in terms of s-max and galaxy - the difference is felt in the third row of seats - galaxy has about 10cm more legroom. if you need to carry adults in the 3rd row i reckon galaxy is best bet.

we had a few problems on our galaxy
Dual mass flyweel went
handbrake
heating issues.

i liked it but ours felt a bit of a friday afternoon car


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I notice the Merc is auto, if you're looking for an auto then avoid the Citroen as I know someone who has one and says it's terrible, sounds like you're moving away from the idea of one anyway. I think the reason you find so many cheap is they were easy to get big discounts on from new. 

We have a Galaxy at work, driven it a few times and I found it quite nice for what it is, some lads can't get away with it but one of the main reasons for that is the size which isn't an issue for me as an ex bus driver.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

I have recently bought a 2010 facelift smax 2.0 ecoboost.

I was considering the diesel versions but after having a cmax with the 2.0 tdci which gave me nothing but trouble I searched out a petrol version.

Diesel problems are as follows: EGR Valve, DPF filter and dual mass flywheel to name a few

yes its a bit more thirsty but its so smooth and gives a good turn of pace.

plus the petrol was 5 grand cheaper than the equivalent diesel verison!!

Stay clear of the 2.3 lump as its very thirsty and not that quick !

heres mine...........



It handles well for a big motor too !!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

We have run a couple of dispatches a relay and the pug teepee equivalent none of them have had any issues, the galaxy's have had issues with clutches and flywheels although I would put that down to the drivers. The Picasso is better equipped but smaller, if it was me I'd look at the citroen.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

How about one of these ?

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...s/1500/model/zafira/keywords/Tourer?logcode=p


----------



## rkelly113 (Oct 12, 2013)

Well my dad was a citroen man and never had any problems. Sold many too. But these were the BX, Xantias, XMs, C5s... Never had any major problems...... But.... My brother had a c4 picasso and only kept it for 18months and has bought a nearly new zafira! The c4 would cut power for no reason! Not good at a junction with the kids in back! It was auto aswell but its not a proper auto... Jumpy and keeps changing gears... Lovely car, lovely inside and some nice wee touches.... But i wouldnt buy one! He loves the Zafira!

The ford has my vote..... Then the zafira.

The R-Class is a different class of car..... How reliable? Not sure but i do like them.. Pretty cheap for the car you get... But too old!

That ford thats posted up here looks great! I would go for one of those... The 2litre eco boost. :thumb:


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Not sure if the zafira has 3 proper seats on the middle row??


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

As an ex mechanic id take the ford , then the Vauxhall but id avoid the citroen


----------

